# Safe Mode



## MrKnucklehead

I noticed in the bottom left-hand corner of my Kindle Fire 6" there is a logo that indicates "safe mode"...

what does it do and how do I get rid of it if I don't want it


----------



## 68564

Hmm,

on thread on Amazon suggest:



> Hey It is true what Bethany R. Palmer says. Kindles can go to safe mode when the volume button gets pressed while powering up. You can exit safe mode the same way it was activated: When the Kindle is ON press the Power Button and hold it down. Then press the Volume Down button and push it down too until the Kindle goes off. Just don't let any button go before it goes off. That should fix the problem.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/forums/kindleqna/ref=kindle_help_forum_tft_tp?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdThread=TxNT8FO5FAX7V6

Try skimming that thread. If you can not find solution in it, you will need to call Amazon.


----------

